# Dash cam for prius



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I am looking for a dash cam made for Prius. 
Reason: rear view mirror has a power plug and a power cord coming right into it.
If I can attach a small power splitter, I can attach a camera right there. But I can't seem to find a model that's exactly fits a Prius as I described. 
Actually my Lexus SUV also has same type of mirror. There should be a lot of other cars that need same thing with no cables dangling around. 

Any ideas which cam us best for that?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Go to Home Depot or Lowes, and get your self 10' of red and black wire (power 28 gauge), then extend the cables and hide them in the ceiling and A-pillar, then run them towards fuse box on the driver side.

Dome lights(past rear view mirror) have constant power; +/-, to power camera of the cars battery.

Use volt meter to find correct positive and negative wires to power camera.

I dont know of any cam that is plug and play for specific car model. All of them need some type of additional wiring on your part. So dont expect Apple iPhone integration for dummies, as cars arent made/designed for easy "plug and play" dash cams.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I already have power plug right in the rear view mirror, there is a cable there already. I need a specific camera, if anything like this exists, to simply make use of that arrangement and stay there like a hidden dash cam. There are 100s of cameras out there and very difficult to find the one that fits.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dude. 

Use your imagination and creativity. There is no plug and play Prius cam.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Dude.
> 
> Use your imagination and creativity. There is no plug and play Prius cam.


I don't have one!
That's why I drive cheapskates with my UberX


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Get a Go-Pro and mount it on the windshield via suction cup.

When PAX sees the cam, they will pucker up and will put on their best behavior summer dress.

Hidden cams arent the answer, its the cams that are in plain view that will pucker up PAX and make them behave.

Your car, your rules. If PAX asks, your response should be; "The cam is there to protect PAX from any external forces that are beyond your control". Cough..bs.. cough.

Always focus your intonations on PAX safety, no matter why you have a cam. This will disarm PAX, but will also prevent PAX from any negative behavior.

If you have ever worked in retail, disarming customers is your #1 step to trust you, as you proceed to sell them $1,000 of crap they dont need.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I am looking for a dash cam made for Prius.


I use this discrete dashcam (http://amzn.to/1kKBsdi) and it would work great in your Prius
Also, unlike the Go-Pro this dashcam has dual lens one facing front and one facing rear to capture pax; plus there are infrared leds for night vision on pax ... and it has built-in GPS, speed etc. It's cool that you have a power plug in your rearview mirror ... I had to route the cord down the A pillar ... but it works fine.


----------

